# Why can’t I reply to posts



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi,

ive been a member here for a few years but haven't posted for a while. I was trying to reply to someone's post on the for sale section but it won't let me! I've looked on another post (in wanted) and I could reply their neither.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think they changed access to the sale forum area based on how active you've been recently rather than how many posts you've made.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rscut said:


> Hi,
> 
> ive been a member here for a few years but haven't posted for a while. I was trying to reply to someone's post on the for sale section but it won't let me! I've looked on another post (in wanted) and I could reply their neither.


 You need to maintain an active post count of 5 in last 29 days to be able to access the for sale area.


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

I was in the exact same situation a few months ago, had to really hunt around to find out what was going on. Whatever ones view on the new policy (not convinced, for what it's worth, but new management, what you gonna do), I don't think it's been been well communicated.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's been fairly well communicated actually...just not personally to you and every member by bulk mail

.


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

Ah right, I should write this response in 5 parts then!


----------



## beanere2long (May 11, 2018)

I think I have the same problem?


----------



## beanere2long (May 11, 2018)

I was about to try and list something in the for sale thread...


----------



## beanere2long (May 11, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> It's been fairly well communicated actually...just not personally to you and every member by bulk mail
> 
> .


 Is there an email setting for a newsletter? I don't seem to get any emails from the forum? (you could call me a lurker...)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

beanere2long said:


> Is there an email setting for a newsletter? I don't seem to get any emails from the forum? (you could call me a lurker...)


 Don't know, probably, but we don't have a newsletter. It tends to go in announcements. A good area to keep an eye on.

It's also in the forum guidelines which you would have accepted when they had these major changes. Always a good place to check as well as pinned to the top of the relevant forum areas.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

beanere2long said:


> Is there an email setting for a newsletter? I don't seem to get any emails from the forum? (you could call me a lurker...)


 here you go!


----------



## beanere2long (May 11, 2018)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> here you go!
> 
> View attachment 54206


 Thanks!


----------



## Dirty paradise (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you for the info 🙂 Long time lurker here too and couldn't understand why I wasn't able to post in the for sale.


----------



## Rawlb001 (Mar 15, 2021)

Perfect this has helped me too


----------



## Jacobm (Mar 1, 2021)

Well I'm purely replying so I can post in certain sections😂


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks for this, does this also apply to the 'Deals' section? I can't reply to posts in there either  Thank you


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

blizeH said:


> Thanks for this, does this also apply to the 'Deals' section? I can't reply to posts in there either  Thank you


 Probably.. are there any other sections you can't post in? @blizeH


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Not sure?


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Probably.. are there any other sections you can't post in? @blizeH


 Just checked and I think it's only the ones you'd expect not to be able to post in - discounts & offers and the for sale section  Come to think of it, it makes sense that new members can't post in the Deals forum because I was only going to reply to a thread begging for a code anyway 🤦‍♂️


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

That code has been published so people no longer need to ask for it.

This was because it was not reasonable to have a code requiring members to ask for it on a thread running for years.


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2021)

Ah! Sorry I think we're thinking of a different code, unless you mean for the Sage website?


----------

